# Rust stains on stucco



## locofoco (Dec 15, 2005)

Widow lady has got a stucco chimney with a galv. top. Top has rusted and stucco has red rust stains. Galv. is gone, but metal is still sound.

What do I clean/prime stucco with.

I was thinking of using a wire brush, then Aluminum roof coating (mobile home type) on just the top of the galvanized. What do you think??

Want to get my foot in the door in her high dollar neighborhood. Gave her a good price. Nice lady.


----------



## ConcreteNed (Feb 14, 2006)

I'de say clean up the metal with a wire wheel first, paint with a rust proof outdoor primer, then paint with an outdoor paint....Oil based would be better..

for the stucco, try the wire brush lightly, if no good. Maybe a low presure sand blast approach, using a very fine silica sand........Go slow and be carefull on the stucco..any sign your doing damage, stop and rethink...


----------



## PlasterMaster (Jul 4, 2006)

very unlikely to get the rust stain off the stucco. Good luck with that. Try explaining to her that she will end up needing a new synthetic finish put over the existing stucco, which without seeing it Im not sure but I would suspect that she would. Then figure out what kind of texture or design she would like with whatever color she would like and then contact your local gypsum dealers for their finishes. I would however prime this stucco finish first before applying anything new.


----------



## JIM CARROLL (May 29, 2006)

try oxalic acid mixed 1lb/1 gallon of water, brush on rinse with water hose for rust on stucco. it will definitely lighten rust if not remove without any damage to stucco. for the rust on cap, you could us "ospho" it turns rust (iron oxide) into iron phosphate which you can then paint with the paint of your choice.


----------

